# Summer Success



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been a bit MIA this summer, with the Bar Exam and a family trip over to Europe, but I did manage to catch a few (60 or so) largemouth.

The action really heated up in late summer on Big Detroit as I caught and released 40 bass that were very structure oriented. I couldn't believe how big the bass have gotten on the lake, and have never seen this many bucketmouths on our side of DL. I guess the muskies are doing their job, weeding out small pike and bluegill. That's another thing, there didn't seem to be as many small gills as in years past.

I've updated my site, www.geocities.com/njsimonson so check it out for a few pics from this summer's bassin!

How did the rest of you do this summer on greenies?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

It has been a very steady,productive summer for bassin' in the region. Every trip has produced solid numbers of fish. I have not boated a monster this year but still good fun pulling in fish up to 16"- 17" with regularity. Just went out 2 days ago and the bite has changed somewhat (from spinner to the crank baits) but they were still quite active. I havent been on the river after those brown bass since June...hows the late summer/fall bite there?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i guess i never got out as much as i wanted to this summer. with the crappy weather and everything else that was going on i gues i just didn't get out enough. i did do pretty good when i did get out though.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well the little I did get out it was usually late morning so the bass were in hiding, but still fun just to get out and tip back a few and catch some rays with a few bass. NJ, those are some nice pics. I like the Twins support in Europe. :thumb: 
:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Goldy -

Yeah, while I was gone their lead went from 2.5 to 7 games! Maybe I should leave the continent in Sept-Oct and the Twins will win it all!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

or maybe if you leave the continent then the damn yanks will lose another 22 to zip.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: Only if I were out of the country would the Twins take it all with my luck. On a rare occasion in maybe "94" I was in Chicago for a tool show and Scott Erickson threw his no hitter. I watched darn near every game that year but missed that one. :eyeroll:

:toofunny: 22-0, Ain't dat a daisy?? :toofunny: 
:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy you the worst butt-whoopin' shutout in the history of the major leagues! I watched ESPNews four times that morning just to make sure the score was right!

Man, soccer is huge over in Europe. I don't know if any of those poor Norwegians heard of baseball before.

As Lee Greenwood said...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

NJS, next time you come by fargo, drop me a line. Got the lock down on a private bass lake near town. FILTHY LOADED WITH LARGEMOUTHS. I'm not all that into catching bass, but if fishing is good, which it usually is, 30-40 per person isn't unheard of.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone been out lately. thinking about dusting off the boat after we shoot some ducks on sunday.


----------

